# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Wie stehen meine Chancen?

## Ch.R

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auch ich habe hochschulstart.de seit mehr als 5 Jahren studiert, trotzdem stellt sich mir die Frage aller Fragen!

Wie stehen meine Chancen?

Ich hab nunmehr 11 Wartesemester und eine DN von 1,9. 

Letztes Semester habe ich mich auch fr Zahnmedizin beworben und bin im Ablehnungsbescheid auf Platz 542 gelandet und der letzte angenommene Bewerber war auf Platz 342. Es fehlen also nur noch 200 Pltze! YUHUU! ::-stud: 

Ich habe mich natrlich fr das SS18 beworben und habe als OP1 Mnster. 

Was meint ihr dazu? Ich glaube ihr kennt die Ungeduld und die Nervsitt. Htte sehr gerne eine Meinung von euch und ich wei, es sind nur noch weniger als 2 Wochen bis zu den Bescheiden.

LG und Danke!

----------


## outofhere

Ich halte es fr eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Wartesemester so stark sinken werden. Zum WS sehe ich ganz gute Chancen. Hast du dich denn im AdH beworben? Mit Ausbildung oder TMS httest du da ja an ein paar Unis Chancen.

----------


## noqi

Puuh, ich will echt nicht deine Hoffnungen zerstren, aber die letzten Jahre brauche man immer 12 Wartesemester zum Sommer.
Ich habe 13 Wartesemester und einen Schnitt von 3,0 und mache mir schon Sorgen ob ich zum Sommer einen Studienplatz bekomme.

----------


## Dasbeisstsichein

Naja, aber mit 13 Wartesemestern und einem DN von 3.0 ist es schon uerst wahrscheinlich, dass du einen Platz bekommen wirst. 
Du solltest Mal den Grenzrang deiner letzten Bewerbung mit den zu verteilenden Pltzen in Relation setzen.
An welchen Universitten hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## Ch.R

Wie meinst du das? Was soll ich genau in Relation setzen? Hatte letztes Jahr eigentlich genau die gleiche Konstellation, OP1 Mnster, OP2 Kln.. 

Das halbe Jahr mehr oder weniger macht ja auch nichts, trotzdem wollte ich mal fragen?

----------


## Dasbeisstsichein

Du bekommst bei den Absagen ja immer den Grenzrang genannt. Das heit du weit wie viele Bewerber "vor dir" waren. Wenn du diese Zahl in Verhltnis zu den Studienpltzen im SS setzt, kannst du in etwa herausfinden, ob es dieses Semester klappt. 
Bei 11 Wartesemestern wrde ich mir keine Hoffnung machen.
 Hast du denn den berhmten Haken gesetzt, dass du auch zu nicht genannten Studienorte gehen wrdest? 
Mnster hatte immer eine relativ niedrige Auswahlgrenze (NC), Kln noch niedrigere und meist sogar mit Sozialkriterium. Warum du Kln auf Option 2 gesetzt hast, kann ich daher nicht verstehen. 
So zur berlegung bei den zuknftigen Bewerbungen ;).

----------


## Le_Newho

Also ich halte es leider auch eher fr unwahrscheinlich, dass es dieses SoSe klappt. Was hast du in den letzten 5 Jahren denn gemacht? Gibt es nichts, was dir einen Bonus bei einigen Unis verschaffen kann (Ausbildung, TMS)? Denn mit 1,9 im Abi hast du ja eigentlich super Chancen, wenn du die Boni ausnutzt, die dir die Unis anbieten.
Liebe Gre und viel Glck weiterhin!

----------


## noqi

Also ich Habe OP1 Berlin, auch wenn die Chancen da eigl sehr niedrig sind, aber wollte es versuchen und als OP2 Nrnberg.
Fr letztes Jahr im Sommer hab ich meine Absage nicht mehr :P

----------


## Dasbeisstsichein

Wie ist es bei 3uch ausgegangen?

----------


## noqi

Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gehrt... wei nicht ob das jetzt nen schlechtes Zeichen ist oder nicht. Habe auch noch nicht angerufen bei hochschulstart und mir auch noch nicht die Auswahlgrenzen angeguckt.

----------


## schnaeitz

Habe mich mit 1,5 in Gttingen beworben, das hatte letzten Jahr gereicht. Dieses Jahr ist es auf 1,3 gestiegen. Bitter...

----------


## Linda_no

Mannoooooo ! 
WS 13 
DN 3,1 
fr Zahnmedizin 
🤧🤧 wieder ein halbes Jahr Warten 
Wr ja auch zu schn gewesen -.-

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle , die einen Platz bekommen haben !!

----------


## Zahnis

Hallo zusammen 
Hatte mich mit 13 WS Schnitt 2,9  und Sozialkriterium 4 beworben. Da gestern keine Zusage kam, habe ich bei hochschulstart angerufen. Leider hat bei mir dann das Los entschieden ... Bin gespannt welchen Platzrang ich hatte.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Zahnis

Fhle mit 😑

----------


## Linda_no

@Zahnis

Wie rgerlich !! Das ist ja richtig mies ... 
bin auf meinen Rang auch gespannt 
Knnen ja mal vergleichen dann ;)

----------


## Zahnis

@ Linda_no   
Allerdings mies!! Kann es immer noch nicht fassen.
Letztes Semester waren es 'nur noch' 75 Pltze zwischen meinem Rang und dem Grenzgang. Von daher bin ich von ausgegangen es klappt jetzt - tja Garantie gibt's nie  :grrrr....:

----------


## davo

rgerlich... aber im August solltet ihr dann drin sein! Nicht aufgeben  :Top:

----------


## Zahnis

Meinst du ? Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass es jetzt exponentiell steigt und man wieder so knapp hinten dann hngt...verstehst du? Klar irgendwo muss Ende der fahnenstange sein ... aber beispiel humanmedizin zeigt, dass es weiterhin steigt  :grrrr....:

----------


## davo

Schau dir einfach den Verlauf der Wartezeitentwicklung an (egal ob es um Humanmedizin oder um Zahnmedizin geht) - ja, sie steigt, aber eben nicht um ein Semester pro Semester. Und exponentiell schon gar nicht  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Der bisherigen Entwicklung nach zu schlieen habt ihr exzellente Chancen, im August mit dann 14 Wartesemestern einen Platz zu bekommen. Garantie gibts natrlich keine, aber ich an eurer Stelle wrde mir keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## Zahnis

Ok das stimmt allerdings ... es waren blderweise nur die letzten zwei Semester so ca.
Schtzungsweise knnen das noch Nachwehen vom doppelten Abijahrgang sein...man weiss es nicht.
Was machst du eigentlich davo, wenn ich fragen darf ?

----------


## davo

Ich studiere Humanmedizin im 9. Semester = 5. klinischen Semester.

Und was genau war "nur die letzten zwei Semester so"? Eigentlich ist die Wartezeit ber die letzten _fnf, zehn Jahre_ hinweg doch sehr konstant gestiegen, ohne groe berraschungen.

Die doppelten Abijahrgnge werden sich bei Zahnmedizin wahrscheinlich 2017-2023, wahrscheinlich v.a. 2017-2020 auswirken, bei Humanmedizin wahrscheinlich 2018-2024, wahrscheinlich v.a. 2018-2021. Aber nachdem bei Zahnmedizin weder das WS 2017/18 noch das SS 2018 besonders aus der Reihe gefallen ist, sind die Auswirkungen der doppelten Jahrgnge vielleicht gar nicht so gro wie erwartet.

----------


## Linda_no

Im SS 17 fand ich den Sprung bei Zahnmedizin schon etwas unerwartet 
Von WS 12 schnitt 2,9 ( SS16) auf WS 12 und Schnitt 2,1  
Das war schon ein grerer Sprung als die Semester zuvor :-/ 

@Zahnis 
Also fr das WS 18/19 mache ich mir nicht so groe Sorgen - da muss es klappen ! 
Hast du dich mittlerweile von dem Schock etwas erholt ? 

Bei Humanmedizin ist es einmal von WS 12 DN 1,9 auf WS 14 DN 3,3 gesprungen ( WS 15/16) 
Dann wird es bei Zahnmedizin WS 12 DN 2,5 (im letzten Jahr ) nicht einen noch greren Sprung im kommenden WS geben 
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und es darf auch einfach nicht sein !😂 

Oh man... ich kenne die ganzen Azswahlgrenzen mittlerweile schon auswendig 🙈

----------


## davo

> Bei Humanmedizin ist es einmal von WS 12 DN 1,9 auf WS 14 DN 3,3 gesprungen ( WS 15/16)


Das war kein besonders groer Sprung. Es gibt in der Wartezeitquote natrlich nur sehr wenige Bewerber mit einer DN < 1,9, und es gibt im WS kaum Bewerber mit einer ungeraden Zahl an Wartesemestern. Logisch, dass die Wartesemester auf 14 gesprungen sind - das war schon oft so.

----------


## Zahnis

Ja davo da gebe ich dir recht...
@ linda_no: naja ein ordentlicher Tiefschlag ist das schon...keine Frage. Bis dahin arbeite ich weiter. Aber hatte so gehofft endlich starten zu knnen. Was machst du bis dahin? Mit welchem Sozialkriterium konntest du dich bewerben ?

@davo : sehr nett, dass du dich hier mit einbringst und fleiig mitdiskutierst und das obwohl du bereits mitten im Studium bist 👍danke

----------


## Linda_no

@ Davo
Warum gibt es dann im SS eine Gerade Zahl an Wartesemester ? 🤨
Da haben doch auch die meisten ( wie du es fr das WS sagst ) Eine ungerade Zahl 
an WS.. 
wie war es denn bei dir ? Hast du direkt studieren knnen  oder hast du auch warten mssen ? 

@ Zahnis 
Absolut . Ich war ja auch total geknickt am Freitag 
Bei dir ist es ja noch blder gelaufen ! 😳
Aber Ich denke , es kommt alles so wie es kommen soll.
Wer wei , wofr es gut sein wird..
Das halbe Jahr schaffen wir auch noch 💪🏼
ich arbeite auch und hab mich mit SK 3 beworben 
Ob es damit geklappt htte , erfhrt man ja im Ablehnungsbescheid nicht ..

----------


## Zahnis

Ja man wird sehen fr was das alles gut ist...
Darf ich fragen was du bei solzialkriterium 3 wirksam machen konntest? Hatte lange berlegt ob es da vielleicht nicht doch ein Hintertrchen geben knnte...zur Antragstellung ungekndigtes Arbeitsverhltnis etc.

----------


## Zahnis

Ob es damit geklappt htte erfhrt man nicht direkt...aber bei mir gab es quasi ein auslosen. Nach DN und WS wird das Sozialkriterium betrachtet und die die das schlechteste also 4 vorweisen konnten unter denen entschied das los...ergo jeder der die Kriterien zuvor erfllt hat und ein besseres sozialkriterium als 4 vorweisen konnte, ist genommen worden ... so verstehe ich das

----------


## davo

Das Sozialkriterium zhlt erst bei der Aufteilung auf die Studienorte. Bei der Entscheidung, wer einen Platz bekommt, spielt das Sozialkriterium keine Rolle. Da wird, bei gleicher WZ und gleicher DN, zuerst der Dienst bercksichtigt und dann entscheidet schon das Los.

----------


## Linda_no

Ja genau ! 
Also das SK ist erst im 2. Schritt , wenn es um die Wahl /Verteilung des Studienortes geht , von Bedeutung.
Ich mchte gerne in meiner Stadt studieren und deshalb versuche ich es mit SK 3  :Smilie:  

@ Zahnis 
Bin mal gespannt wie unser Rang ist 🙊

----------


## Linda_no

@ zahnis 

Ich mache es ber SK 3.3 ungekndigtes Arbeitsverhltnis 😊

----------


## noqi

Das ist ja echt behindert Zahni...
Ich habe 13 ES und Ben DN von 3.0 , war auch ziemlich fertig am Freitag.
Naja ich studiere weiterhin in Bulgarien und hoffe dann dass es im Oktober klappt. Bin auch auf meinen Grenzgang gespannt .

----------


## Le_Newho

> Das ist ja echt behindert Zahni...
> Ich habe 13 ES und Ben DN von 3.0 , war auch ziemlich fertig am Freitag.
> Naja ich studiere weiterhin in Bulgarien und hoffe dann dass es im Oktober klappt. Bin auch auf meinen Grenzgang gespannt .


Aber wieso hat es in Nrnberg nicht geklappt? mit 13 WS und DN 3,3 ist man doch noch rein gekommen, da httest du doch ne Zulassung bekommen mssen, oder interpretier ich die Tabelle bei HHS falsch? Und was ist mit irgendeiner anderen Uni? Oder hast du das Hkchen, dass du auerhalb deiner Ortsprferenzen den Platz auch annehmen wrdest nicht gesetzt?
LG
Lea

----------


## davo

Die Auswahlgrenze war/ist 13 / 2,9!

----------


## Le_Newho

Oh ja richtig, ich hab falsch geguckt 🙈

----------


## Zahnis

Hey , 
habe soeben das Ergebnis der Rangliste zugesandt bekommen. 
Mein Rang : 160
Grenzrang : 150

so knapp  :grrrr....:

----------


## Linda_no

@Zahnis 

Oh man !! rgerlich ! 
Der Grenzrang war dieses Semester auch recht niedrig 

Ich bin auf Rang 183.....

----------


## Dentluke

Hallo, wie stehen meine Chancen. Habe einen Schnitt von 2,6, eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als ZFA mit einem Schnitt von 1,8 und arbeite als ZFA schon 2 Jahre als Teilzeit- und seit ca 6 Monate als Vollzeitkraft. Wrde heuer den TMS machen.

----------


## Le_Newho

Wenn sich nicht schlagartig was an den Auswahlverfahren ndert, hast du leider keine Chance ber das AdH irgendwo reinzukommen. An deiner Stelle wrde ich mir das Geld fr den TMS sparen, denn selbst wenn du unter die besten 10% kommst, reicht der Bonus aktuell nicht aus. Wenn ich richtig zhle hast du doch sowie schon 11 Wartesemester, da wrde ich lieber noch 1-2 Semester arbeiten und es ber die Wartezeitquote versuchen.
Liebe Gre!

----------


## Zahnis

Wie viele wartesemester hast du denn?

----------


## Le_Newho

Ich hab erst 7

----------


## Zahnis

Dann wirst du wohl noch wartesemester sammeln mssen ... bis du 12-evtl. 14 hast. 
Hast du die allgemeine Hochschulreife? Weil wenn du eine Ausbildung gemacht hast und schon 2,5 Jahre arbeitest, msstest du doch mehr wartesemester gesammelt haben...🧐

----------


## Le_Newho

Sorry @zahnis, ich dachte dentluke htte mir die Frage nach den wartesemestern gestellt 🙈

----------


## Tesy

@Dentluke
Fr eine Zulassung im AdH httest du die letzten Semester zB fr Kln einen Standardwert von 114-15 und fr Heidelberg einen hnlichen (habe es jetzt nicht genau ausgerechnet aber sollte ungefhr hinkommen).. das entspricht etwa 91-94% im TMS. Das ist natrlich nicht einfach und niemand kann dir garantieren, dass du es schaffst.. unmglich ist es jedoch nicht! 
Viel Erfolg

----------


## Dentluke

> @Dentluke
> Fr eine Zulassung im AdH httest du die letzten Semester zB fr Kln einen Standardwert von 114-15 und fr Heidelberg einen hnlichen (habe es jetzt nicht genau ausgerechnet aber sollte ungefhr hinkommen).. das entspricht etwa 91-94% im TMS. Das ist natrlich nicht einfach und niemand kann dir garantieren, dass du es schaffst.. unmglich ist es jedoch nicht! 
> Viel Erfolg


Danke! Bin schon am ben!  :Smilie:  

Habe gerade nur ein Wartesemester hintermir. Habe 2011 meinen Hauptschulabschluss erhalten, dann 3 Jahre die ZFA Ausbildung . Dann sofort daran die Berufsoberschule abgeschlossen, d.h.  allgemeines Abitur (3 Jahre) und jetzt steh ich da...

----------


## SmileV

Hey ihr Lieben, 

Ich traue mich jetzt auch mal... ich habe einen Durchschnitt von 2,0. ich habe eine Ausbildung zur Zfa gemacht und arbeite... habe schon 7 WS gesammelt. 
ber die Wartezeit und Abiturbeste habe ich keinen Platz fr das SS18 bekommen. Ich habe mir keine Hoffnungen gemacht, aber meint ihr ich schaffe es ber das Uni Verfahren? 
Lg

----------


## Le_Newho

In Freiburg bekommst du einen Bonus von 0,5 auf deine Ausbildung und die Grenze lag letztes SoSe bei 1,5. Es knnte also knapp reichen. Auch in Gttingen wurden letztes Jahr noch vereinzelt Bewerber mit einem Schnitt von 2,0 zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen. Auerdem bekommst du auch in Mnchen 0,3 fr deine Ausbildung, und da sind bereits in der Abibestenquote dieses SoSe noch Bewerber mit 1,6 reingekommen, deine Chancen stehen also hier recht gut wrde ich sagen. Vorausgesetzt du hast dich auch an diesen Unis beworben. 
Falls es nicht klappt wrde ich an deiner Stelle noch den TMS machen. Selbst wenn dein Ergebnis nur im Mittelfeld liegt, reicht ein kleiner Bonus bei vielen Unis schon aus, wenn du beide Boni fr dich geltend machen kannst.
Liebe Gre

----------


## SmileV

> In Freiburg bekommst du einen Bonus von 0,5 auf deine Ausbildung und die Grenze lag letztes SoSe bei 1,5. Es knnte also knapp reichen. Auch in Gttingen wurden letztes Jahr noch vereinzelt Bewerber mit einem Schnitt von 2,0 zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen. Auerdem bekommst du auch in Mnchen 0,3 fr deine Ausbildung, und da sind bereits in der Abibestenquote dieses SoSe noch Bewerber mit 1,6 reingekommen, deine Chancen stehen also hier recht gut wrde ich sagen. Vorausgesetzt du hast dich auch an diesen Unis beworben. 
> Falls es nicht klappt wrde ich an deiner Stelle noch den TMS machen. Selbst wenn dein Ergebnis nur im Mittelfeld liegt, reicht ein kleiner Bonus bei vielen Unis schon aus, wenn du beide Boni fr dich geltend machen kannst.
> Liebe Gre


Vielen lieben Dank fr die Rckmeldung. Ich hatte auch Mainz angegeben, dort gibt es auch einen Bonus von 0,4. 
Ich denke ich werde ber den TMS nachdenken. 
Danke 🙏

----------


## Le_Newho

Bist du sicher? Ich meine in Mainz gbe es nur fr den TMS einen Bonus. Aber wenn nicht, umso besser  :Smilie:

----------


## dariushkutschak

Auch wieder einmal die Fragen aller Fragen...Ich habe in Kln ohne TMS eine Bewerbung mit einem Abi von 1,5 hinterlegt: aka ich ich habe 42,5 Punkte. Die Grenze bei Stufe 1 vom AdH lag jetzt bei 43,9. Glaubt ihr ich habe in Kln bei Stufe 2 noch eine Chance auf einen Studienplatz?  :Smilie: 
Ansonsten muss ich halt noch mein Bestes im TMS geben... :Frown:  Finanziell kommen fr mich leider nur Aachen und Kln in Fragen.

----------


## Le_Newho

Ich kann dir leider keine sichere Antwort geben, aber ich glaube schon, dass es gut mglich ist, dass du in der 2. Stufe rein kommst. Stehe aber genau vor der gleichen Frage. Ich komme in Gieen auf 44 Punkte ber die 15% Ausbildungsquote und die Grenze liegt jetzt bei 46 Punkten. Das htte ich bei einer DN von 1,7 auch gehabt, ich habe aber 1,8. Hoffe, dass ich noch einen Platz bekomme in der 2. Stufe, sonst heit wieder wie schon so oft, noch ein halbes Jahr warten ...

----------


## dariushkutschak

hast du damit Erfahrung? Spring der NC um so hohe Werte?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Le_Newho

Wenn ich mir den Verlauf in Gieen anschaue war es im WiSe 2016/17 1,6, im SoSe 2017 1,8 und im WiSe 2017/18 1,7. Alles natrlich nur mit Ausbildung. Demnach sollte es eigentlich hinhauen fr mich. Was Kln betrifft, kann man natrlich wenig sagen bezglich eines Verlaufs. Habe bisher auch noch keine Seite gefunden auf der man verfolgen kann was sich zwischen dem 1. und 2. Verfahren immer so gendert hat. Allerdings kriegen natrlich nur diejenigen eine Zusage in Kln ber das erste Verfahren, die Kln an 1. OP haben. Da Kln gar keine OP verlangt, werden sicher nicht allzu viele Bewerber Kln an 1. OP haben, was ja bedeuten wrde, dass noch recht viele Pltze offen sind. Damit mache ich mir zur Zeit auch die Hoffnungen in Gieen, ich hoffe sie werden nicht zerstrt 🙈

----------


## dariushkutschak

hmmm...das heit, wenn ich Kln an OP1 hatte und direkt nicht reingekommen bin, habe ich berhaupt noch Chancen im zweiten Verfahren nochmal ausgewhlt zu werden?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Le_Newho

Achso, ja dann sieht es eher schlecht aus. Auer jemand nimmt seinen Platz nicht an und du wrst der nchste in der Rangliste unter denen die Kln an 1. OP haben. Welche Unis hast du denn sonst noch angegeben?

----------


## Jolalisa

Hallo, ich habe mich fr Zahnmedizin mit einer DN von 1,6 und 1 Wartesemester beworben. Momentan ist der Schnitt in Mainz (meine 1. OP) bei 1,6 nachrangiges Kriterium sind 2 Wartesemester. Glaubt ihr, dass wird in der 2. Stude des noch 1-2 Wartesemester AdH noch runtergehen? Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## Jolalisa

meinte natrlich *das 😬

----------


## noqi

Moin moin  :Smilie: 
Was denkt ihr wie die Chancen stehen im Oktober mit 14 wartesemester einen Platz zu bekommen in Zahnmedizin?

----------


## Dasbeisstsichein

Sehr gut!

----------


## dariushkutschak

hey  :Smilie: 

Ob ich mich freuen soll oder nicht, kann ich immer noch nicht sagen. Mein Rang 23. Der letze zugelassene:21. Habe ich im Nachrckverfahren noch eine Chance in Kln :Traurig:  
Sonst muss ich eben wieder ein halbes Jahr warten und dann mit dem TMS arbeiten  :Smilie:

----------


## Le_Newho

Schwierig zu sagen, aber ein bisschen Hoffnung, dass noch 2 abspringen kannst du schon haben denke ich. Ich muss leider auch im Winter einen neuen Versuch starten, bei mir waren 12 Leute vor mir in der Rangliste in Gieen :/

----------


## Zahnis

Guten Morgen  :Grinnnss!: 
die Bewerbung fr das WS 18/19 stehen ja bald wieder an.
Meine Wartesemester: 14 DN: 2,9
Sozialkriterium: 4 - jedoch berlege ich schwer, ob ich einen Hrtefallantrag stellen soll. Aufgrund eines ungekndigten Beschftigungsverhltnis. Was haltet ihr davon? Arbeite momentan vollzeit als ZFA und nebenher auf 400Euro -Basis bei meinem Partner. Natrlich werde ich die Vollzeitstelle bei Zusage eines Platzes kndigen. Den Minijob jedoch nicht, um mir noch etwas neben dem Studium dazu zu verdienen. Eure Meinungen? Oder wrdet ihr bei Sozialkriterium 4 bleiben? Mchte nur keine Chance ungenutzt lassen einen Platz bzw. nach Erlangen zu kommen.

Viele Gre und Toi Toi Toi fr alle, die ebenfalls warten oder heute starten drfen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## noqi

> Guten Morgen 
> die Bewerbung fr das WS 18/19 stehen ja bald wieder an.
> Meine Wartesemester: 14 DN: 2,9
> Sozialkriterium: 4 - jedoch berlege ich schwer, ob ich einen Hrtefallantrag stellen soll. Aufgrund eines ungekndigten Beschftigungsverhltnis. Was haltet ihr davon? Arbeite momentan vollzeit als ZFA und nebenher auf 400Euro -Basis bei meinem Partner. Natrlich werde ich die Vollzeitstelle bei Zusage eines Platzes kndigen. Den Minijob jedoch nicht, um mir noch etwas neben dem Studium dazu zu verdienen. Eure Meinungen? Oder wrdet ihr bei Sozialkriterium 4 bleiben? Mchte nur keine Chance ungenutzt lassen einen Platz bzw. nach Erlangen zu kommen.
> 
> Viele Gre und Toi Toi Toi fr alle, die ebenfalls warten oder heute starten drfen!


Warum willst du denn den Antrag berhaupt stellen wenn du die Stelle wiederum eh kndigst. Solltest doch locker einen Platz bekommen wenn du erlangen an erste Stelle setzt?



Bei mir hat es im Sommer leider nicht geklappt , htte zwar die wartesemester aber mein Schnitt war um 0.1 zu schlecht...
Ich hoffe doch dass es jetzt endlich im winter klappt mit 14 wartesemester.
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es in Zahnmedizin dass die Wartezeit aufeinmal auf 14 wartesemester hochgeht?

Naja ich hoffe einfach dass es ausreicht und wollte mich wie folgt bewerben:


Auf diese Reihenfolge bin ich gekommen , nachdem ich ausgiebig die auswahlgrenzen der letzten 3 Jahre studiert habe. Ich muss mich ja an etwas orientieren auch wenn da eine Dame bei Hochschulstart nicht der Meinung war  :Big Grin: 
Am liebsten mchte ich nach Halle, da meine Freundin in Berlin studiert.
Was mich jetzt nur ein wenig stutzig macht ist dass sich dort am wenigsten Leute fr die Wartezeit bewerben. Hat das einen gewissen Grund?

----------


## Le_Newho

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, es liegt nur daran, dass die meisten sich, wenn sie schon so lange auf einen Studienplatz warten, einen anderen Ort als Halle aussuchen 🙈

----------


## noqi

Hehe okay, aber ist der Ort denn so schlimm? Auf den Bildern sah es eigentlich recht nett aus und aus paar Erfahrungsberichten hab ich jetzt auch nichts schlimmes gehrt :P
Ja ich habe zwar auch lange gewartet, aber Unis wie zum Beispiel Gttingen sind mir einfach zu unsicher ...

----------


## jesscou

Hey Leute 
Habe 2012 ein Abi von 2.3 und im Anschluss eine zweijhrige Ausbildung gemacht. Seit 2014 arbeite ich als ZFA und warte auf meine Zusage. Glaubt ihr es ist realistisch im WS 2018/19 eine Zusage fr Freiburg (OP1) zu erhalten? 

LG Jess

----------


## Zaphir

> Hey Leute 
> Habe 2012 ein Abi von 2.3 und im Anschluss eine zweijhrige Ausbildung gemacht. Seit 2014 arbeite ich als ZFA und warte auf meine Zusage. Glaubt ihr es ist realistisch im WS 2018/19 eine Zusage fr Freiburg (OP1) zu erhalten? 
> 
> LG Jess


Schon mal den TMS probiert?

----------


## jesscou

> Schon mal den TMS probiert?


Ehm ja den habe ich direkt 2012 gemacht aber war leider nicht so toll. Zudem wird er bei der Wartezeit ja nicht angerechnet...
Beim WS 2017 bei freiburg steht OP1 und Schnitt 2.3. Hab irgendwie die Befrchtung das steigt jetzt noch weiter an :Frown:  und jetzt htte ich endlich 12 wartesemester...

----------


## noqi

> Ehm ja den habe ich direkt 2012 gemacht aber war leider nicht so toll. Zudem wird er bei der Wartezeit ja nicht angerechnet...
> Beim WS 2017 bei freiburg steht OP1 und Schnitt 2.3. Hab irgendwie die Befrchtung das steigt jetzt noch weiter an und jetzt htte ich endlich 12 wartesemester...


Also ich mchte jetzt nicht deine Stimmung trben, aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass es echt knapp werden kann.
Letztes Jahr brauchte man ja 12 WS und eine Note von 2.5
Ich hoffe natrlich , dass es sich nicht viel verndert, bin da mit meinen 14 WS denke ich etwas positiver. Drcke dir aufjedenfall die Daumen!

----------


## Dasbeisstsichein

Der Grenzwert lag ja zum SoSe 18 bei den 2011Jahrgang bei 2,9. D.h. es kommen erstmal alle die im Jahr 2011 Abi gemacht haben und 2,9 oder schlechter hatten dran (+Spontanbewerbungen)
Es wird also knapp. Stell dich darauf ein.

----------


## Le_Newho

> Hehe okay, aber ist der Ort denn so schlimm? Auf den Bildern sah es eigentlich recht nett aus und aus paar Erfahrungsberichten hab ich jetzt auch nichts schlimmes gehrt :P
> Ja ich habe zwar auch lange gewartet, aber Unis wie zum Beispiel Gttingen sind mir einfach zu unsicher ...


Ach nein, ich denke nicht, dass der Ort schlimm ist. Aber ich glaube viele wollen, wenn sie es sich wegen der Wartezeit eh aussuchen knnen, nicht so gerne in den Osten, auer in die coolen Stdte wie Leipzig oder Dresden. Aber umso besser fr dich  :Smilie:

----------


## peachpetals

Wie stehen meine Chancen mit einem 2,0-2,2 Durchschnitt + TMS? Das TMS Ergebnis habe ich noch nicht lange, aber was fr einen Prozentrang bruchte ich ungefhr?

----------


## Le_Newho

80-90 Prozent solltest du schon erreichen, um gute Chancen zu haben. Mit 2,2 sieht es natrlich schon schlechter aus, aber mit 90% kriegst du auch damit noch einen Platz. Jede Uni boniert den TMS anders, deshalb kann man da keine pauschale Antwort geben. Schau mal bei Hochschulstart nach den Auswahlgrenzen des letzten Wintersemesters, da kannst du genau nachlesen welche Uni, wieviel Bonus gibt.
Liebe Gre

----------


## Pawo91

Hallo miteinander,

wie schtzt ihr so die Entwicklung der Wartezeit ein? Meint ihr, es bleibt, wie im Sommersemester, bei 13 WS oder geht es eher nochmal zurck auf 12 WS?

LG  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Wird glaube ich bei 12 bleiben.

WS 2015/16: 12 / 3,0
WS 2016/17: 12 / 2,9
WS 2017/18: 12 / 2,5

Wintersemester und Sommersemester sollte man nie miteinander vergleichen, da die meisten whrend des Sommersemesters ihr Abi machen.

----------


## Pawo91

Schon..Aber als es auf 12 hochgegangen ist, war im WS vorher auch ein Schnitt von 2,6 (Und dann halt 11 WS.).  Naja.. bleibt wohl eh nur abwarten 😩

----------


## davo

WS 2010/11: 10 / 2,8
WS 2011/12: 10 / 2,2
WS 2012/13: 11 / 2,6
WS 2013/14: 12 / 3,3
WS 2014/15: 12 / 3,2
WS 2015/16: 12 / 3,0
WS 2016/17: 12 / 2,9
WS 2017/18: 12 / 2,5

Es ist von 10 / 2,2 auf 11 / 2,6 angestiegen.

Aber wir sind jetzt bei 12 / 2,5, nicht bei 12 / 2,2.

Klar, mglich ist es. Mglich ist alles  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ich halte es trotzdem nicht fr wahrscheinlich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pawo91

...und dann von 11 mit 2,6 auf 12 mit 3,3 - oder habe ich gerade irgendeinen Denkfehler? 😅

----------


## davo

Ja, aber das sagt nichts aus, da es wohl nur sehr wenige Studenten gibt, die zum Wintersemester eine ungerade Zahl an Wartesemestern haben. Wie ich bereits erwhnt hatte.

----------


## Pawo91

Ja..Naja, ich hoffe einfach weiter 🙄

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ich wrde auch sagen die 11/2,6 kannst du eher wie ein Sprung von 10/2,2 auf 12/4,0 plus ein paar andere sehen, denn wie davo schon schrieb, die wenigsten haben zum WS ungerade Wartesemester.

----------


## jesscou

Dann ist es gar nicht sooo unwahrscheinlich fr Freiburg mit 12 WS und 2.3 im August ne Zusage zu bekommen? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lernfuchs

Hallo  :Smilie:   Wie glaubt ihr stehen meine Chancen fr Zahnmedizin mit einem 2,0er Abischnitt und einem TMS von 83 Prozent (109 Standardwert) in Gieen, Erlangen oder Kln reinzukommen?  :Smilie:  Danke fr eure Hilfe  :Smilie:

----------


## Le_Newho

In Erlangen bist du 0,1 unter dem Grenzwert des letzten WiSe, in Gieen mit 52 Punkten 2 Punkte ber dem Grenzwert und in Kln mit 48,7 sind es fast 3 Punkte ber dem Grenzwert. Deine Chancen stehen also an allen drei Standorten gut.

----------


## davo

Sehe ich genauso. Du hast an allen drei Orten sehr gute Chancen. In Kln meines Erachtens die besten, in Erlangen die "schlechtesten" (aber noch immer recht gute).

----------


## Lernfuchs

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchen0711

Hey :Smilie:  denkt ihr das ein Notendurchschnitt von 1,2 fr die Zulassung in Regensburg ausreicht? Sorry wahrscheinlich wurde die selbe Frage schon tausendmal gestellt aber ich blicke leider noch nicht ganz durch dieses Hochschulstart System durch und ihr drftet ja schon ziemliche Profis sein 
Wre echt mega dankbar wenn ihr eine ungefhre Einschtzung abgeben knntet!
Liebe Gre aus dem schnen sterreich

----------


## davo

Die Grenzwerte der Vergangenheit stehen alle auf der Hochschulstart-Seite:

https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2043

Nachdem voriges Wintersemester der Grenzwert fr Zahnmedizin in Regensburg bei 1,5 lag, solltest du mit 1,2 problemlos einen Studienplatz bekommen.

----------


## Sternchen0711

> Die Grenzwerte der Vergangenheit stehen alle auf der Hochschulstart-Seite:
> 
> https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2043
> 
> Nachdem voriges Wintersemester der Grenzwert fr Zahnmedizin in Regensburg bei 1,5 lag, solltest du mit 1,2 problemlos einen Studienplatz bekommen.


Vielen vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort :Smilie:  dann steht dem Abenteuer Zahnmedizin + Deutschland nichts mehr im Wege 
Danke nochmal :Smilie:

----------


## Zahnis

Hallo zusammen!

Was meint ihr wie meine Chancen stehen jetzt im WS fr Erlangen genommen zu werden?
Mein Schnitt: 2,9, WS: 14, SK: 4  :Grinnnss!: 

Viele Gre

----------


## katama

Hi Leute!

Was meint ihr, wie sich die Wartezeit jetzt im WS 18/19 und zum SS19 entwickelt?
Ich habe jetzt zum WS 18/19 12WS und Note 2,4. 
Ich denke, dass es zum WS noch nicht klappen wird. 

Meine Wunsch-Uni wre Mnster. Hab aber keine Mglichkeit auf ein SK..
Habt ihr ne Einschtzung wie meine Chancen frs nchste SS stehen?

----------


## jesscou

wieso glaubst du das es zum WS noch nicht klappt? Ich hab 12 WS und Note 2,3 :/ hab so gehofft das es jetzt endlich reicht...

----------


## katama

Weil die Note hinter der Wartezeit sich konstant immer weiter nach unten ndert, bis die Wartezeit ein Semester nach oben geht.
Vllt hast du noch Glck mit 2,3..
Ich vermute, dass es dieses WS entweder 12 WS und um die 2,0-2,3 vllt geht oder gleich auf 13 WS und iwas um die 3,0-2,8...
Aber das kann keiner genau wissen, vllt haben wir ja beide noch Glck!

----------


## jesscou

> Weil die Note hinter der Wartezeit sich konstant immer weiter nach unten ndert, bis die Wartezeit ein Semester nach oben geht.
> Vllt hast du noch Glck mit 2,3..
> Ich vermute, dass es dieses WS entweder 12 WS und um die 2,0-2,3 vllt geht oder gleich auf 13 WS und iwas um die 3,0-2,8...
> Aber das kann keiner genau wissen, vllt haben wir ja beide noch Glck!


wie meinst du die ndert sich immer weiter nach unten? Meinst du jetzt nur bei Mnster die Note oder die allgemeine Note hinter den WS

----------


## davo

Logisch denken: Es geht um den allgemeinen Grenzwert. Die Note sinkt und sinkt, solange bis die Wartezeit steigen muss (und die Note dadurch quasi wieder "zurckgesetzt" wird).

----------


## katama

Ich mein die allgemeine Note hinter der Wartezeit.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ja, das meint er ja 15/16 war es 12/3,0, 16/17 12/2,9, 17/18 12/2,5. Daher ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es jetzt 12/2,0-2,3 wird, grob geschtzt von mir. Und evtl nchtes Jahr dann auch schon auf 14/3,x. Ohne irgendwelche Garantien fr die Notenwerte.

----------


## Zahnis

> Ja, das meint er ja 15/16 war es 12/3,0, 16/17 12/2,9, 17/18 12/2,5. Daher ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es jetzt 12/2,0-2,3 wird, grob geschtzt von mir. Und evtl nchtes Jahr dann auch schon auf 14/3,x. Ohne irgendwelche Garantien fr die Notenwerte.


...ich denke auch, dass es auf 13WS gehen wird, mit einem Schnitt um die 3,0...

----------


## katama

Hi Leute!
Seit ihr auch schon alle so nervs?
Werdet ihr am Mittwoch bei Hochschulstart anrufen und nach den Ergebnissen unter Vorbehalt nachfragen?

----------


## Linda_no

Jaaaaa!  😁 
Bin total nervs und versuche mit gut abzulenken !
Ich denke aber , dass ich bis Freitag warten werde 👀

----------


## Pawo91

> Werdet ihr am Mittwoch bei Hochschulstart anrufen und nach den Ergebnissen unter Vorbehalt nachfragen?


Das kann man machen? 😱
Ich warte jetzt seit 8 Jahren (inkl. abgebrochenem Studium) und die letzten Tage sind das schlimmste 😅🙈

----------


## katama

Ja, habs in nem anderen Forum gelesen, dass man anscheinend ein, zwei Tage vor dem Bescheid unter Vorbehalt schon Infos bekommt. Habs selber aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------


## Pawo91

Ach wie cool, danke fr den Tipp. Werde ich morgen dann mal ausprobieren 😊

----------


## jesscou

Ihr knnt ja mal Meldung machen falls ihr was rausbekommen solltet  :Smilie:  
Ich bin so furchtbar nervs und dadurch das hier so viele meinen es bleibt bei 13 WS hab ich fast keine Hoffnung mehr :Frown:

----------


## Zahnis

Guten Morgen!
Und hat schon jemand angerufen und kann was dazu sagen?
Viele Gre  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pawo91

Ich hab es gestern schon versucht. Da wurde mir nur unfreundlich gesagt, dass die noch keine Infos htten... Vielleicht hat heute jemand mehr Glck ;)

----------


## jesscou

Also ich habs jetzt doch nicht mehr ausgehalten...
ich hatte ne ganz nette Dame am Telefon und sie meinte 12 WS 2,4

----------


## Pawo91

Ohhhh wie geil! Jetzt muss es bei mir nur noch mit den Unis auch klappen, habe nur zwei angegeben ;)

----------


## Zahnis

also das ist die Grenze fr die Wartezeitquote ?? :Grinnnss!: )))
und hat die dir persnlich deine Ergebnisse mitteilen knnen ??

----------


## katama

Ach du scheie.. ich hab 12 Semester und 2,4!
Ich hoffe das mit Mnster klappt..!
Hab gerade angerufen, waren aber alle Mitarbeiter belegt. Hab jetzt ne E-Mail geschrieben.

----------


## jesscou

> Ohhhh wie geil! Jetzt muss es bei mir nur noch mit den Unis auch klappen, habe nur zwei angegeben ;)



hast du das Hckchen gesetzt?  :Big Grin:

----------


## jesscou

nein das konnte sie nicht...ich hab 12 WS und 2,3. Hab aber auch wie Pawo91 nur zwei Unis angegeben und das Hckchen gesetzt. 
sie meinte eig. sollte ich drin sein aber sie kann das nicht genau sagen. Was meint ihr?

----------


## Pawo91

Nein, hab mit Absicht keins gesetzt.

Welche Unis hast du angegeben, jesscou? 
Du bist drin, wenn du das Hkchen gesetzt hast  :Smilie:

----------


## jesscou

> Nein, hab mit Absicht keins gesetzt.
> 
> Welche Unis hast du angegeben, jesscou? 
> Du bist drin, wenn du das Hkchen gesetzt hast


ich hab nur eine Uni angebeben seh ich gerade. Hab nur Freiburg weil ich da am liebsten hin mchte. Aber wie gesagt auch den Haken  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda_no

@ katama 
Ich hoffe auch , dass Mnster klappt !! 😊😊 welches Sk hast du denn ?

Ich bin nervs 🤢

----------


## katama

> @ katama 
> Ich hoffe auch , dass Mnster klappt !! 😊😊 welches Sk hast du denn ?
> 
> Ich bin nervs 🤢


Ich bin nicht drin, bin nicht reingelost worden...
Aber dafr siehts dann im SS sehr gut aus und dann auch mit Mnster!

Ich hab kein SK. Und du?

----------


## Linda_no

> Ich bin nicht drin, bin nicht reingelost worden...
> Aber dafr siehts dann im SS sehr gut aus und dann auch mit Mnster!
> 
> Ich hab kein SK. Und du?



SK3. 
Ich hoffe , dass es klappt .

Aber fr das SS19 wirst du bestimmt nach Mnster kommen ! 😊
Hast du also auch angerufen ?

----------


## katama

> SK3. 
> Ich hoffe , dass es klappt .
> 
> Aber fr das SS19 wirst du bestimmt nach Mnster kommen ! 😊
> Hast du also auch angerufen ?


Was hast du denn fr eine Note?

Ja ich denke schon!
Vllt sieht man sich dann ja! (:
Ja hab angerufen, die Frau war total nett am Telefon! Habs aber zwei mal probiert, beim ersten Mal bin ich nicht durchgekommen.

----------


## Pawo91

Hab auch nochmal angerufen und unter Vorbehalt eine Zusage fr meine OP1 Hamburg  :Smilie: )) Ich kann es gar nicht glauben  :Smilie: )

----------


## hallopallo

Hat jemand auch zufllig am Telefon mitbekommen bzw. hat man euch gesagt, win die Grenze  in der Abibestenquote ausfllt, fr BaW? 😅

----------


## Le26nnart

Hi,
Habe 1.6 mit 2 wartesemestern und wrde gerne zahnmedizin studieren:
1. Frankfurt 
2. Halle
3. Aachen 
4. Homburg 
5. Kiel 
6. Bonn 
Habe ich schon im ersten adh am 05.09 eine Chance in Frankfurt?

----------


## davo

Ja, eine gewisse Chance hast du. Vor allem da Frankfurt als Zweitkriterium die Abinote benutzt, und du dadurch dann einen Vorteil gegenber denen hast, die nur dank TMS-Bonus einen Schnitt von 1,6 erreicht haben.

Aber es wird bei allen sechs Unis knapp, das ist dir ja wahrscheinlich bewusst. Fr bessere Chancen: TMS. Vermute aber trotzdem, dass es wahrscheinlich irgendwo klappen wird.

----------


## fatma21

Liebe Leute eine Frage hatte ich, ich habe gestern eine Zusage fr Heidelberg bekommen und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch hier auch eine Zusage dort bekommen hat und die nchste frage ist, eigentlich wollte ich nach Gieen oder Marburg ... was empfehlt ihr soll ich es annehmen und in Heidelberg beginnen oder doch auf das Sommersemester warten?

----------


## Gast09012019

Wechsel ist meistens sehr kompliziert bzw. fast unmglich, ich wrde lieber warten. Am Ende sitzt du sonst 6 Jahre am falschen Ort fest.

----------


## davo

Erkundige dich einfach bei beiden (bzw. allen drei) Unis ob man bereits zum 1. Semester wechseln kann.

Du wirst, glaube ich, in Gieen und Marburg viele Studenten finden die liebend gerne lieber in Heidelberg studieren wrden - das sollte nicht das Problem sein.

----------


## fatma21

Ok das mache ich, vielen Dank  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## katama

Hi Leute!

Ich habe gerade meinen Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen.

WS 18/19 
Mein Rang: 367
Grenzrang: 359

Wie sagt man so schn: Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben..!

Ich mache mir jetzt dauernd Gedanken, ob ich dann im kommenden SS dann endlich einen Platz bekomme oder erst zum WS 19/20.
Eigentlich sollte man ja WS und SS nicht vergleichen oder?
Aber wie ist das mit den jeweiligen Rngen in der Wartezeit, das msste ich doch schon jedes Semester vergleichen knnen, weil die meisten sich ja auch jedes Semester bewerben?!
Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Zur Orientierung mal meine Rnge von den letzten Semstern:

WS 17/18
Mein Rang: 628
Grenzrang: 354

SS 18
Mein Rang: 334
Grenzrang: 150

Kann mir jemand einfach sagen, wie wahrscheinlich ich im kommenden SS einen Studienplatz erhalten werde?

Danke euch schon mal,

Liebe Gre!

----------


## davo

Du hast ja dzt. 12 / 2,4. Hast du denn ein Sozialkriterium? Denn mit einer DN von 2,4 httest du in Mnster bei SK 4 weder im WS 2017/18 noch im WS 2018/19 einen Platz bekommen, selbst dann wenn du den ersten Schritt der Wartezeitquote berstanden httest. Ein Sozialkriterium von SK 3 oder besser wird fr dich also essentiell sein wenn du im Wintersemester in Mnster anfangen willst - das nur am Rande. (Im Sommersemester ist das anders, dort httest du auch ohne SK mit einer DN von 2,4 die letzten vier Mal jedes Mal einen Platz bekommen.)

Die Vorhersage des Sommersemester-Grenzwerts finde ich schwer. Dessen Vernderungen wirken auf den ersten Blick recht variabel. Zum Wintersemester wirst du bestimmt irgendwo reinkommen, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen (aber da brauchst du fr Mnster dann wahrscheinlich SK 3 oder besser, siehe oben), beim Sommersemester - keine Ahnung.

----------


## katama

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort!

Nein habe leider  kein Sozialkriterium.
Ich wei, dass es in WS immer knapp war mit Mnster.
Ich komme aus Bayern, habe hier nen festen Job. Mchte aber halt gerne nach Mnster, weil mein Freund dort in der Nhe wohnt. Bin grade aber auch am berlegen, ob ich mir jetzt einen Job dort suche, damit ich eben zum WS SK3 habe.

Bisschen hoff ich jetzt aber auch aufs SS. 
Bin aber, wie oben gesagt, am zweifeln ob es klappt.
Das ganze System und die ganze Unsicherheit machen einen echt verrckt..!
Im Endeffekt bin ich auch froh, einfach einen Platz bald zu haben.. auch wenn er nicht in Mnster ist.

----------


## davo

> Bin grade aber auch am berlegen, ob ich mir jetzt einen Job dort suche, damit ich eben zum WS SK3 habe.


Das klingt sinnvoll  :hmmm...:

----------


## katama

> Das klingt sinnvoll


Muss der Job direkt in Mnster sein, oder geht das auch, wenn der Job 60 km von Mnster entfernt ist und ich in der Mitte wohne? Weit du das zufllig?

----------


## davo

Puh, keine Ahnung. Da solltest du Hochschulstart fragen.

----------


## Le_Newho

Hat sich hier auch jemand fr das AdH in Dresden beworben?

----------


## bcgk

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich bin  jetzt nach meiner letzten Bewerbung ins Rechnen gekommen und htte gerne mal eure Einschtzung zu meinen Chancen fr das kommende SS19

DN: 2,9; Meine WS: 12 - Mein Rang: 422 - SK4
Grenzrang: 359

Bis zur nchsten Bewerbung habe ich dann Dank eines Arbeitsvertrags SK3 und ich wrde Mnchen als OP1 angeben.

Wie stehen die Chancen? - Wird eher knapp oder?

Liebe Gre

----------


## davo

Zum SS 2018 lag der Grenzwert bei 13 / 2,9.

----------


## bcgk

Scheint, als htte ich in den 6 Jahren Warten meinen Abi-Schnitt vergessen. Sorry.
2,7 ist mein Abi-Schnitt.

----------


## davo

Dann nehme ich mal stark an, dass du mit 12 deine aktuelle Wartezeit meinst, und nicht die zum Sommersemester?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bcgk

Korrekt

----------


## davo

Ist echt schwer zu sagen.

WS 2011/12: 10 (2,2)
WS 2012/13: 11 (2,6)
WS 2013/14: 12 (3,3)

Sieht jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht so toll aus. Aber die Zahnmedizin-Grenzwerte scheinen in letzter Zeit nur noch relativ langsam voranzuschreiten, und dein Rang sieht ja eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht aus.

Ehrliche Antwort: Keine Ahnung. Kenn mich bei Zahnmedizin kaum aus. Es wird wohl verdammt knapp, ja, darauf knnen wir uns einigen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mnchen sollte auch mit SK 4 klappen, das ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Problem. Mit SK 3 sowieso nicht. Das Problem wird, wenn, der erste Schritt der Auswahl, nicht die Ortsverteilung.

----------


## bcgk

Ok, Danke dennoch fr deine Einschtzung.
Mein Rang ist momentan das, was mich hoffen - die Entwicklung eher bangen lsst...
Wird wohl eine sehr knappe Entscheidung.

Wenn sonst noch wer irgendwelche schlauen Dinge wei, oder Tips hat - gerne schreiben!

----------


## Le_Newho

Dein aktueller Rang ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit deinem Rang im nchsten Semester, denn WiSe und SoSe sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.

----------


## bcgk

Ja klar. Gibt aber schon zumindest einen kleinen Grund zur Hoffnung, dass jetzt im WiSe nicht mehr sooo viele vor mir waren, oder?

----------


## Le_Newho

Klar gibts Hoffnung, es ist nur eben schwieriger vergleichbar, da die Anzahl der Bewerber und Studienpltze im Sommersemester eben so unterschiedlich ist im Vergleich zum Wintersemester.
Vielleicht hast du Glck und es ndert sich nicht allzu viel im Vergleich zum letzten SoSe, dann bist du drin. Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

----------


## Jolalisa

Huhu, komme in Mainz mit TMS und DN auf 1,456. (1 Wartesemester). In der 1. Adh Stufe liegt der NC bei 1,400 Dienst nein/Wartezeit 0. Wie hoch schtzt ihr die Chancen fr die 2. Stufe ein, oder ggf. das Nachrckverfahren? Habe mich nur dort beworben. Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## annahoppel

Jemand dabei der jetzt ber die erste Stufe in Kiel mit 1.2 + Dienst reingekommen ist? Lg

----------


## Le26nnart

Will jemand, der im ersten adh in zahnmedizin reingekommen ist, vielleicht nach Frankfurt am Main tauschen?

----------


## Le_Newho

Hab heute einen Bescheid fr Dresden bekommen, ist noch jemand dort zugelassen  :Smilie: ?

----------


## dennisgrb

Bewerbung SS19

Ich habe nun 15 WS + DN 2,8
Mnchen OP1 dann Ulm, Regensburg, Wrzburg, Erlangen (Kreuz bei willkrlicher Verteilung gesetzt)
Ich bewerbe mich nur ber Wartezeit.

Macht das so sinn? Habe ein wenig bedenken, dass ich das so alles richtig gemacht habe?! Sollten die Auswahlgrenzen wie letztes Jahr sein, stnden meine Chancen in muc genommen zu doch bei 100%, oder? 

Danke fr eure Hilfe

----------


## doktor dolittle

Gehrst du zu den Zweitstudienbewerbern?

----------


## dennisgrb

Ne, hab aber im Ausland Medizin studiert

----------


## doktor dolittle

Mit 15 Wartesemester wirst du den ersten Schritt in der Wartezeitquote schaffen. (SS18 lag dieser bei 13WS) 

Beim zweiten Schritt sind deine Wartesemester egal da zhlt nur noch deine 2,8, dein Sozialkriterium (ich denke unverheiratet, keine Kinder, keine Behinderungen somit SK 4) und ob ein freiwilliger Dienst (z.b. Bundeswehr) geleistet wurde. Dein NC von 2,8 ist aber der wichtigster Faktor bei der Verteilung.

Ob deine Vorraussetzungen reichen um an deinen genannten Orten einen Platz zu ergattern halte ich fr. 50/50. Stell dich lieber ein, an weniger beliebten Orten ein Platz zu erhalten.

----------


## dennisgrb

> Mit 15 Wartesemester wirst du den ersten Schritt in der Wartezeitquote schaffen. (SS18 lag dieser bei 13WS) 
> 
> Beim zweiten Schritt sind deine Wartesemester egal da zhlt nur noch deine 2,8, dein Sozialkriterium (ich denke unverheiratet, keine Kinder, keine Behinderungen somit SK 4) und ob ein freiwilliger Dienst (z.b. Bundeswehr) geleistet wurde. Dein NC von 2,8 ist aber der wichtigster Faktor bei der Verteilung.
> 
> Ob deine Vorraussetzungen reichen um an deinen genannten Orten einen Platz zu ergattern halte ich fr. 50/50. Stell dich lieber ein, an weniger beliebten Orten ein Platz zu erhalten.


Okay. Das klingt ja schon mal ganz gut. Vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe!

----------


## Xvs650

Nach der neuen Entscheidung der KMK ber den "Wegfall" der Wartezeitquote ab SS 2020 kann ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.

Fr alle die es noch nicht wissen, hier ganz gut erklrt (WZQ wird durch "zustzliche Eignungsquote" ersetzt, bei dem die Wartezeit nur teilweise bercksichtigt wird): 

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bildung/...zeit-1.4246133

Zu meiner Situation:
ABI 2012, ein Parksemester, ich htte also zum WS 2020 13 Wartesemester bei einer DN von 2,7. Uni ist mir EGAL.

WS18/19 lag der Grenzrang bei 12 WS, DN 2,4.

Wie wahrscheinlich seht ihr es, dass viele Wartende pltzlich Torschlusspanik bekommen, sich bewerben und zum WS 19/20 die Wartezeit/DN ansteigt?

----------


## doktor dolittle

Ich denke das aufjedenfall (auch ohne Abschaffung Wartesemester) die WS von 12 auf 13 im Wintersemester 19/20 steigen werden. 

Du mit einer DN wrst dann knapp drin! Sollte sich aber nchstes Jahr aufgrund der Umstrukturierung der ein oder andere entschieden sich zu bewerben weil er/sie spter sonst kaum noch eine Chance htte, so bist du leider drauen. 

Sicherer ist es ein oder besser zwei Wartesemester ber dem Grenzrang aus dem Winter- Sommersemester 18/19 zu liegen um im nchsten Jahr einen der letzten Pltze zu erhalten, denn die zustzlichen Bewerber werden die Wartezeit hochdrcken.

Ich wrde dir empfehlen  zur Bewerbung Wintersemester 19/20 den Plan B rauszukramen

----------


## katama

Hi!

Also ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die WZ in WS 19/20 bei 12 bleibt und bei Note 2,0 +- gehen wird. Oder doch schon auf 13 WS und DN 3,0 +-
Da sich vom WS 17/18 zu 18/19 nicht viel gendert hat. Und die doppelten Abijahrgnge mssten auch schon bald alle untergebracht sein.

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich auf einmal so viele Leute mehr bewerben, sodass sich die Wartezeit extrem viel verndern wird.
Die Leute die, die erforderliche Wartezeit haben, haben sich meiner Meinung nach bestimmt schon beworben. 
Keiner wird doch freiwillig mehr Semester warten, als er muss, jeder will doch auch endlich mal anfangen mit dem Studium, vor allem, wenn man schon mehr als sechs Jahre gewartet hat. 
Kann auch sein, dass ich mich tusche.

Meine Sorge ist eher, dass paar Leute, die Medizin studieren wollen, bei denen es jetzt knapp wird mit der WZ, zu Zahnmedizin schwenken.
Aber das sind bestimmt nur ein paar Ausnahmen, die den Grenzwert nicht extrem hochdrcken denk ich mal. Die meisten, die Medizin studieren wollen, wollen Medizin studieren und nicht Zahnmedizin, das ist ja schon komplett was anderes und das wei man auch.

Ich glaub es wird ne knappe Kiste fr dich.
Plan B kann nie schaden. Aber vllt hast du dann auch mit der neuen Regelung Glck und bekommst deinen Platz.
Immer positiv denken. Mach dir keinen Stress. ndern kann man es sowieso nicht!

----------


## Xvs650

Oh mann, mir wird bel. 
Positiv denken ist auch nicht mehr drin, hatte mich auf Gewissheit gefreut, bis die Entscheidung von der KMK verffentlicht wurde.

Werd's versuchen, ansonsten Plan B. Wie der aussieht, wei ich noch nicht.

Danke fr Eure kleine Einschtzung.

----------


## doktor dolittle

> Hi!
> 
> Also ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die WZ in WS 19/20 bei 12 bleibt und bei Note 2,0 +- gehen wird. Oder doch schon auf 13 WS und DN 3,0 +-
> Da sich vom WS 17/18 zu 18/19 nicht viel gendert hat. Und die doppelten Abijahrgnge mssten auch schon bald alle untergebracht sein.
> 
> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich auf einmal so viele Leute mehr bewerben, sodass sich die Wartezeit extrem viel verndern wird.
> Die Leute die, die erforderliche Wartezeit haben, haben sich meiner Meinung nach bestimmt schon beworben. 
> Keiner wird doch freiwillig mehr Semester warten, als er muss, jeder will doch auch endlich mal anfangen mit dem Studium, vor allem, wenn man schon mehr als sechs Jahre gewartet hat. 
> Kann auch sein, dass ich mich tusche.
> ...


Es muss sich in ihrem Fall leider nicht extrem viel ndern, bis sie knapp vorbei rutscht. Bei 20% Wartezeitquote fllt jeder zustzlicher Bewerber welcher bessere Vorraussetzungen besitzt deutlich ins Gewicht, wenn man auf der Kippe steht. 

Den ein oder andere "Springer" von Human auf Zahn wird es geben.  Dazu kommt noch der ein oder andere "ltere" Bewerber, welcher sich die letzten Jahre Geld beiseite gelegt hat.

----------


## davo

Die Grenzwerte fr Zahnmedizin haben sich in den letzten paar Jahren, wie in meinem gestrigen Beitrag erwhnt, nur unwesentlich verndert. Ich persnlich halte es also fr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Wartezeit auf 13 ansteigen wird.

Ganz davon abgesehen ist es ohnehin vllig sinnlos, dich deshalb selbst fertigzumachen. Der Grenzwert wird so sein wie er ist, das kannst du sowieso nicht ndern. Du kannst ja 2019 am MedAT-Z teilnehmen und dir berlegen ob ein Studium in Osteuropa finanziell machbar wre. Dann hast du einen vernnftigen Plan B.

----------


## jackz

ok klasse ^^ 
dann werde ich mit meinen 15 WS und DN von 3,7 niemals chancen ausrechnen knnen?  :Oh nee...:   ::-winky:

----------


## doktor dolittle

Wo hast du dich  denn beworben?

----------


## jackz

1.	Erlangen
2.	Regensburg
3.	Mnchen
4.	Tbingen
5.	Wrzburg
6.	Ulm

die meisten hatten nicht zu hohe NCs aber hab auch kp  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Und warum sollte das nie was werden?
Bin ja kein Experte darin, aber die Auswahlgrenze letztes SS lag bei 13 WZ, DN 2,9. Wenn Sie jetzt auf z.B 13, 2,0 steigt, bist du ja immer noch drber. Dann muss es halt in der Ortsverteilung passen, aber da gibt es ja den Haken, dass man im Zweifelsfall alles nimmt. Du bekommst ja erst Probleme, wenn es auf 15 WZ steigt und dann wird 3,7 nicht reichen.

----------


## davo

Nachdem die Grenzwerte in den letzten drei Wintersemestern bei 12 / 2,9, 12 / 2,5 und 12 / 2,4 lagen, sollte einem ziemlich klar sein, dass man mit 15 / 3,7 im ersten Schritt der Wartezeitquote kein Problem haben sollte.

Und wenn man sich dann noch die Grenzwerte in der Ortsverteilung anschaut, sieht man recht schnell, dass du in Erlangen auf OP 1, und vielleicht/wahrscheinlich auch auf hheren OP, mit _jeder_ DN exzellente Chancen hast.

Auer man hat sich nie mit dem Auswahlverfahren beschftigt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im Sommersemester sieht es ebenfalls gut aus.

Alles natrlich unter dem blichen Vorbehalt, dass diese Prognosen auf den Daten der Vergangenheit beruhen und sich theoretisch alles total ndern knnte.

----------


## doktor dolittle

Man klingt du motiviert. Mit deiner 3,7 haben die meisten wartenden bessere Chancen im 2. Schritt der Bewerberauswahl als du

----------


## davo

Ziemlich egal. Dieses Wintersemester htte man trotz DN 3,7 an 17 von 29 Unis auf OP 1 einen Zahnmedizinstudienplatz sicher gehabt, auch mit SK 4, voriges Sommersemester an 6 von 14 Unis. Also keine Sorge, hat man auch mit einer sehr schlechten DN dennoch genug Auswahl. Das sieht man auch sehr leicht, sobald man sich mal kurz mit dem Auswahlverfahren beschftigt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jackz

ok vielen dank fr die ganzen antworten ;)
ich hab mich verschrieben Op 1 war Regensburg und Op2 Erlangen, sollte aber nichts an den Aussagen ndern weil die NCs ja hnlich sind. Meine bedenken waren nur vorhanden weil ich das selbe dachte wie der Kollege doktor dolittle oben ;)

----------


## davo

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

Im ersten Schritt der Wartezeitquote (ob man berhaupt einen Platz bekommt) ist das Hauptkriterium die Wartezeit. Die DN ist nur relevant, wenn man bei der Wartezeit genau am Grenzwert liegt.

Im zweiten Schritt der Wartezeitquote (der Ortsverteilung) entscheidet zunchst das SK, dann die OP. Die DN ist nur dann relevant, wenn man bei der OP (bzw. der Kombination von SK und OP) genau am Grenzwert liegt.

Mit Regensburg auf OP 1 hast du zum Wintersemester etwas Puffer, zum Sommersemester _sehr_ viel Puffer. Solltest du also ebenfalls gute Chancen haben, wiederum unabhngig von der DN.

----------


## jackz

alles klar ;)

 ja es geht um dieses Sommersemester 2019 daher hoffe ich das der "groe Puffer" ausreicht ^^

vielen dank nochmals  :Smilie:

----------


## doktor dolittle

> Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> Im ersten Schritt der Wartezeitquote (ob man berhaupt einen Platz bekommt) ist das Hauptkriterium die Wartezeit. Die DN ist nur relevant, wenn man bei der Wartezeit genau am Grenzwert liegt.
> 
> Im zweiten Schritt der Wartezeitquote (der Ortsverteilung) entscheidet zunchst das SK, dann die OP. Die DN ist nur dann relevant, wenn man bei der OP (bzw. der Kombination von SK und OP) genau am Grenzwert liegt.
> 
> Mit Regensburg auf OP 1 hast du zum Wintersemester etwas Puffer, zum Sommersemester _sehr_ viel Puffer. Solltest du also ebenfalls gute Chancen haben, wiederum unabhngig von der DN.


Wieso in Kombination? Die Verteilung luft doch im zweiten Schritt in der Reihenfolge ab:  
1. die Ortsprferenz. Sollten sich mehr Bewerber fr diesen Studienort entschieden so kommt es zu 2., der Verteilung nach Sozialkriterium. Gibt es immer noch gengend Bewerber kommt es zum 3., der Auswahl nach dem NC. 

Warum sollte man nun SK und OP kombinieren, wenn bei der Wartezeitquote die OP hherwertiger ist?

----------


## davo

Einen Grenzwert von SK != 4 gibt es nur bei OP 1. Das meinte ich mit Kombination  :hmmm...:

----------


## callmesita

Hallo ihr Lieben,

was denkt ihr wie meine Chancen mit einer DN von 2,1 und 11 WS sind?

----------


## doktor dolittle

Mit Glck knne es zum WS 19/20 was werden. SS19 definitiv nicht

----------


## callmesita

Knnt ihr mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege, aber fr das WS 18/19 htte ich ja selbst mit SK 4 an 23 Unis eine Zulassung erhalten oder lese ich die Tabelle falsch?  :Big Grin:  
Wo denkt ihr gibt es die besten Chancen mit der DN und den WS fr das WS 19/20?

----------


## doktor dolittle

Du bist am ersten Schritt gescheitert. Alle Bewerber mit 12 WS und 2,4 DN sind in den zweiten Schritt gekommen. Im zweiten Schritt hast du erst mit deiner 2,1 DN gute Chancen an mehreren Uni ohne SK genommen zu werden. Du musst aber erst zum zweiten Schritt kommen was frhstens WS 19/20 der Fall sein wird

----------


## davo

Der Grenzwert im ersten Schritt der Wartezeitquote lag zum WS 2018/19 bei WZ 12 / DN 2,4, zum SS 2019 bei WZ 13 / DN 2,9. Ich teile also die Einschtzung von doktor dolittle.

----------


## LineBiene

Hallo ihr Lieben,
geschockt vom "Masterplan" der Kultusminister frage ich mich nun, wie meine Chancen zum WS19/20 mit 14 WS und DN 2,1 stehen. Humanmedizin habe ich ad acta gelegt (TMS nur 1,7). Zahnmedizin ist fr mich aber eine zufrieden stellende Alternative. Htte wohl auch schon zum WS 18/19 geklappt... Es sollte kommendes WS auch passen, oder?

Theoretisch sollte es auch schon zum SS 2019 klappen, nur stehe ich noch in einem unbefristeten Arbeitsverhltnis, bentige das Geld und muss auch eine entsprechende Kndigungsfrist zum Quartalsende einhalten. Jetzt bin ich ein kleiner Angsthase und traue mich nicht zum 31.03. zu kndigen... Nachher klappt das doch nicht mit dem Studienplatz. Das bzw. generell ein unbefristetes Arbeitsverhltnis mit Fristwahrung bei Kndigung ist vermutlich kein Grund einen Studienplatz bis zum WS zu "reservieren", oder? Meine bisherige Recherche ergab, dass so etwas nicht mglich sei.

----------


## doktor dolittle

Hast du dich zum Sommersemester beworben oder wartest du noch bis zum Wintersemester? Wenn du dich jetzt aktuell beworben hast und einen Platz erhlst so musst du natrlich deine vertraglich vereinbarte Kndigungsfrist minus Resturlaub einhalten. 

Wovor hast du den Angst? Mitte Februar gibt es doch die bedcheide. Hast du einen Platz so kndigst du einfach

----------


## doktor dolittle

Ich wrde an deiner Stelle noch bis zum SW19/20 warten mit der Bewerbung. Wer wei wie genau die bergangsregelung ausschaut und sobald du das Zahnmedizin Studium begonnen hast, ist die Chance auf Humanmedizin futsch. Du sagst ja selbst das Zahnmedizin nur eine alternative ist, also Versuche doch alles eventuell mgliche doch noch einen Platz fr Humanmedizin zu kommen

----------


## katama

Ich denke schon, dass du im WS 2019/20 einen Platz mit 14WS und 2,1 bekommen wirst. 
100% wirds dir wohl keiner sagen knnen.

Hast du dich denn frs SS 2019 auch beworben?
Vllt kannst du ja auch einen Aufhebungsvertrag von deinem Arbeitsvertrag schlieen, falls du nette Chefs hast. Dann msstest du die Kndigungsfrist nicht einhalten.
Wenn man sich ber die Wartezeit fr einen Platz bewirbt, sollte man sich eigentlich schon sicher sein, ihn anzutreten. Wenn man nmlich in der Wartezeit seinen Platz nicht annimmt, geht dieser in die Quote des AdH ber und man nimmt so einem anderen Warter die Chance auf einen Platz. Nur so zur Info...

----------


## LineBiene

@doktor dolittle: Erstmal danke fr deine Antwort.
Du hast schon recht, nur glaube ich nicht, dass ich bei Humanmedizin mit 14 WS und DN 2,1 zum WS 19/20 eine Chance habe. Bewerben kann ich mich ja auch nur fr HM oder ZM. Heit, wenn es mit HM nicht klappt, hnge ich mit nichts und wieder nichts da ...
Habe eine Kndigungsfrist von 6 Wochen zum Quartalsende (31.03.2018). Die Kndigung muss ja in Schriftform zu gehen, heit, das wre eine unfassbar knappe Kiste mit der Fristwahrung. Daher wrde ich es gerne in Ruhe zum WS angehen inkl. Wohnung kndigen und alles was noch so dazugehrt. 

Angenommen ich beginne ZM zum WS. Knnte ich mich dann nicht mehr fr HM z.B. zum SS20 bewerben? Das ist mir nmlich ganz neu und schockt mich gerade etwas.

----------


## doktor dolittle

Klar bewerben kannst du dich aber deine aktuellen Wartesemester gehen verloren und du wrdest von vorne Anfangen Wartesemester zu sammeln. Ich kann dir nur raten dich fr Humanmedizin zum Winter 19/20 zu bewerben und wenn es nicht klappt und sollte die bergangsregelung zu deinen Gunsten ausfallen  dich nochmals fr Humanmedizin zu bewerben. Mehr als ein Jahr lnger auf einen Studienplatz zu warten kann dir doch nicht passieren. Und wenn wie bei dir es  um eine realistische Chance auf einen Humanmedizin-Studienplatz geht solltest du dieses geringe Risiko in Kauf nehmen

----------


## LineBiene

@doktor dolittle
So richtig erschliet sich mir dein Gedanke noch nicht. Was mache ich denn, wenn die bergangsregelung nicht zu meinen Gunsten ausfllt? 
Fr mich hat dein Vorschlag etwas von Russisch Roulette. Vielleicht stehe ich aber auch einfach nur auf dem Schlauch.

Und woher hast du die Info, dass ALLE Wartesemester verfallen? Das ist mir gnzlich neu.

----------


## doktor dolittle

Also nochmal: der aktuellen Grenzrang liegt bei 14 Wartesemester und einem NC von 2,3. Dieser Wert wird sich leicht zum Wintersemester 19/20 nach unten verndern. Du hast zum Wintersemester 19/20 14 Wartesemester und einen NC von 2,1. Wenn sich der Grenzrang nicht all zu sehr verndert hast du zu dem Wintersemester 19/20 einen Platz ergattert.. 

Ab dem Sommersemester 20 steht das neue Vergabeverfahren mit einer anfnglichen bergangsfrist. Solltest du nun zuvor keinen Platz erhalten haben so kommt die bergangsregelung aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bei dir zum Tragen und du erhltst einen Platz in Humanmedizin. Wenn es dann warum auch immer nicht klappt bewirbst du dich in der bergangsregelung zum Wintersemester 20/21 mit deinen bis dahin 16 Wartesemestern fr Zahnmedizin und hast wohl deine Notlsung sicher. 

Wenn du dich so bewirbst hast du Wintersemester 19/20 und Sommersemester 20 eine realistische Chance Humanmedizin zu studieren. Ich denke dieses Risiko sollte man eingehen bevor man den Rest seines Lebens einen Job ausben muss der mehr eine Notlsung darstellt. Zumal der Alltag von Humanmedizin sich doch sehr vom Zahnmediziner unterscheidet.

----------


## LineBiene

Aber schau dir doch mal die Vernderung der DN in HM bei 14 WS der letzten Jahre an. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die Vernderung vielleicht bei gerade einmal 0,1 liegt? 

Ich lag zudem in HM im WS 18/19 auf dem Rang round about 3800 (habe es gerade nicht genau parat). Mit ca. 3500 htte man - wenn berhaupt - einen Platz sicher. Und die bergangsregelung erscheint mir schlichtweg zu unsicher, da es massig Leute gibt, die zum SS 2020 15 WS haben. Da werden sicherlich nicht alle bedient. 

Und ZM ist fr mich keine halbherzige Alternative - im Gegenteil. 

Wie dem auch sei, meine ursprngliche Frage bezog sich ja auch nur auf meine Chance in ZM zum WS 19/20...

----------


## doktor dolittle

Im ersten Beitrag hast du das Zahnmedizinstudium noch als zufriedenstellende Alternative dargestellt. 

Wie dem auch sei, vielleicht helfen dir hier ja auch andere

----------


## LineBiene

Eben  :hmmm...: ... niemand sprach von einer - ich zitiere dich - Notlsung.

Du erwhntest, dass bei einem mglichen Antritt des Zahnmedizinstudiums alle Wartesemester verfallen wrden. Hast du da eine Quelle zu?

----------


## davo

Die Wartesemester verfallen soweit ich wei nicht. Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes: Ab dem SS 2020 gibt es keine Wartezeitquote mehr. Und es sieht so aus als wrde der TMS in der bergangsregelung gleich wichtig sein wie die Wartezeit, d.h. du hast absolut keine Garantie so reinzukommen.

Es ist also korrekt, dass das WS 2019/20 die letzte Chance nach dem bisherigen System ist - das ist also in deinem Fall tatschlich ein sehr riskanter Poker. Ich glaube, dass es wahrscheinlich klappen wird, aber es wird verdammt knapp. Und falls es nicht klappt musst du dich zum SS 2020 im neuen System bewerben, ohne die bisherige Sicherheit die du zumindest bei Zahnmedizin hast bzw. gehabt httest.

Falls Zahnmedizin fr dich eine echte Alternative ist, wrde ich diese also definitiv in Erwgung ziehen.

----------


## LineBiene

DANKE, @Davo!!!

Vermute mal, dass sich die DN bei HM wie auch zuvor um ca 0,3 ndert und somit scheitere ich knapp. Problem ist auch, dass ich auf Rang > 3500 bin. Damit ist das Ding in HM doch eigentlich schon durch, oder? 

Schreibe im Juli den MedAT in Wien - nur leider muss ich mich ja bereits bis 31.05. bei Hochschulstart beworben und mich bis dahin zwischen HM und ZM entschieden haben. Hat schon was von einem Dilemma ....

----------


## davo

Sorry, war vorher unterwegs und hatte die Werte falsch im Kopf. Ich gebe dir Recht, mit 2,1 ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass es in HM klappen wird. Nicht unmglich, aber unwahrscheinlich. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es einige zustzliche Torschlusspanik-Bewerber geben wird, erst recht. Meine Prognose lautet 14 / 1,8-2,1, am ehesten 14 / 2,0, und da war ich recht zurckhaltend bzgl. Spontanbewerber.

So gesehen gebe ich dir Recht - wahrscheinlich ist es am sinnvollsten, sich fr ZM zu bewerben und ggfs. parallel dazu am MedAT-H teilzunehmen. Es gibt natrlich ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass der Grenzwert doch nur bei 14 / 2,1 liegt, und du dich dann immer fragen knntest, ob du nicht doch einen HM-Platz bekommen httest, aber wenn Zahnmedizin fr dich tatschlich eine echte Alternative ist, dann wrde ich mich definitiv eher fr ZM bewerben.

----------


## LineBiene

So werde ich es machen. Bin einfach auch nicht risikofreudig genug.

Danke nochmal fr deine Auskunft/Besttigung  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## doktor dolittle

> Die Wartesemester verfallen soweit ich wei nicht. Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes: Ab dem SS 2020 gibt es keine Wartezeitquote mehr. Und es sieht so aus als wrde der TMS in der bergangsregelung gleich wichtig sein wie die Wartezeit, d.h. du hast absolut keine Garantie so reinzukommen.


Laut Hochschulstart knnen in der bergangsfrist andere Dinge die Wartezeit ergnzen. Das der TMS  gleichwertig sein soll ist mir neu. 

Zitat Hochschulstart.de

Um den besonderen Belangen von Altwartenden Rechnung zu tragen, wird bei Medizin, Zahnmedizin und Tiermedizin in dieser Quote fr einen Zeitraum von zwei Jahren und mit abnehmendem Gewicht die Zeit seit Erwerb der fr den gewhlten Studiengang einschlgigen Hochschulzugangsberechtigung (Wartezeit) ergnzend neben anderen Auswahlkriterien bercksichtigt.

----------


## Homunculi

> Laut Hochschulstart knnen in der bergangsfrist andere Dinge die Wartezeit ergnzen. Das der TMS  gleichwertig sein soll ist mir neu. 
> 
> Zitat Hochschulstart.de
> 
> Um den besonderen Belangen von Altwartenden Rechnung zu tragen, wird bei Medizin, Zahnmedizin und Tiermedizin in dieser Quote fr einen Zeitraum von zwei Jahren und mit abnehmendem Gewicht die Zeit seit Erwerb der fr den gewhlten Studiengang einschlgigen Hochschulzugangsberechtigung (Wartezeit) ergnzend neben anderen Auswahlkriterien bercksichtigt.



Es ist auch noch nichts in Stein gemeielt, aber im Entwurf sieht es so aus:

Maximal 100 erreichbare Punkte.

Bis zu 45 Punkte ber Wartezeit.

5 bis 8 Punkte fr eine Ausbildung im Gesundheitsbereich.

Bleiben also noch ~50 Punkte brig fr weitere Auswahlkriterien, wobei der TMS schon im Raum steht (auf Grund von Zeitmangel, bis nchstes Jahr lassen sich keine Auswahlgesprche oder individuelle Tests auf die Beine stellen).

----------


## davo

Die Uni Mainz schreibt, dass der TMS zunchst gleich wichtig wie die Wartezeit sein soll, und dann immer strker an Bedeutung zunehmen soll:

https://www.studium.uni-mainz.de/bew...-ab-sose-2020/

----------


## Campomaggi

Liebe Leute,

vorneweg: ich frage hier fr eine Userin, die sich mit ihrem Account leider nicht anmelden kann, obwohl wohl hier registriert: 

13WS, DN 3,0 fr Winter 19. Gibt es da vor der Reform noch irgendeine Chance fr das Zahni-Studium?


BTW, an wen msste man sich wenden fr derlei Dinge wie Login-Probleme? Habe Ihren Usernamen, vllt. kann da mal ein Moderator drbergucken? Habe bisher keinen finden knnen.

----------


## davo

Nicht so leicht zu sagen, da die Werte durch die im Vergleich zu Humanmedizin viel niedrigeren Bewerberzahlen manchmal recht stark springen. Ich wre aber bei Zahnmedizin grundstzlich positiv gestimmt.

Login-Probleme: Da wrd ich zuerst mal die Basics prfen. Was genau ist das Problem, was sagt die Fehlermeldung, schon mal einen anderen Computer oder anderen Browser probiert, Cache schon mal gelscht, usw.

----------


## Campomaggi

Danke dir, davo. Ich geb's erstmal so weiter.  :Top:

----------


## chris.hstart

Ich mchte im WS19/20 Humanmedizin unbedingt in Mnchen beginnen.

Abi 1,0 in 2017 mit 804/840 Punkten, bisher noch nicht in D studiert. Kein TMS, kein Beruf

ber die Abiturbestenquote wre es im WS18/19 mglich gewesen (781 Punkte), aber da war ich gedanklich noch nicht soweit  :Smilie:  

1. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, da Mnchen auch im WS 19/20 unter 800 Punkten bleibt?
2. Bei AdH lag Mnchen jetzt mehrere Jahre bei DN1,1 (mit TMS), das htte also auch geklappt. Wie kann man abschtzen ob das so bleibt?

Besten Dank schon mal.

----------


## chris.hstart

sorry falscher thread, wei aber nicht wie man's lscht  :Frown:

----------


## AuraSa

Ich habe auch fr Humanmedizin ein Beitrag verffentlicht, aber da Zahnmedizin mein Plan B ist, wrde ich gerne fragen, wie es in Zahnmedizin mit einem Abischnitt von 2,3 aussehen wrde? Den TMS wrde ich 2020 mitschreiben. 

Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Kannst du dir ja selbst ausrechnen  :hmmm...:  Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist durchaus erlaubt... und alle fr die Einschtzung ntigen Daten ffentlich verfgbar.

----------


## AuraSa

Ja, ich habe beim TMS einige Rechnungen erstellt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es wahrscheinlich auch nur mit einem beraus hervorragenden Ergebnis klappen wird. Daher frage ich mich momentan, ob ich vorsichtshalber eine andere Alternative frs bornierten nutzen sollte, falls es ntig ist.  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Mit 2,3 darf man sich auch bei Zahnmedizin keine Wunder erwarten. Soweit ich wei, sind es groteils dieselben Unis, die besonders vorteilhafte Formeln verwenden, und man muss beim TMS halt nicht ganz so gut sein, aber Top 15% wirst du sicher sein mssen.

Alternativ kann man sich halt in sterreich bewerben. Hat in diesem Fall den Vorteil, dass es fr Zahnmedizin keine Quotenregelung mehr gibt - d.h. whrend man, wenn man sich in sterreich fr Humanmedizin bewirbt, mit sehr vielen deutschen Bewerbern (und anderen EU-Bewerbern ohne sterreichische Matura) um nur 20% der Studienpltze konkurriert, konkurriert man bei Zahnmedizin nun ohne jeden Nachteil mit allen anderen Bewerbern um 100% der Studienpltze. Es ist also zu erwarten, dass es von nun an deutlich einfacher sein wird, als Deutscher einen Zahnmedizin-Studienplan in sterreich zu bekommen als bisher.

Du solltest dir halt mal klar werden, ob es Humanmedizin oder Zahnmedizin werden soll, ob du bereit bist, ein Studium in Osteuropa zu bezahlen, usw. Parallel dazu kannst du abwarten wie sich die Grenzwerte in der Landarztquote entwickeln und dich ab Silvester mal auf TMS und MedAT-H bzw. MedAT-Z vorbereiten.

----------


## AuraSa

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Danke fr deine Hilfe! Ich werde mich die nchsten Wochen/Monate mal auf dem Laufenden halten und dann letztlich weiterschauen.

----------


## Le_Newho

In Deutschland knnte es mit 2,3 schwierig werden. Der Test muss schon wirklich sehr gut ausfallen also beste 10%. Darunter sehe ich keine groen Chancen, dafr fehlt Dir dann eine Ausbildung. Allerdings wrde ich das nicht von vorneherein ausschlieen, denn eine Ausbildung zur Zahnmedizinischen Fachangestellten kannst du auch 1,5 Jahre verkrzen und dennoch den vollen Bonus einkassieren.

----------


## AuraSa

ber eine Ausbildung habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Nur frage ich mich hier, ob fr das sptere Studium die Ausbildung zur Zahntechnikerin oder zur Zahnmedizinischen Fachangestellten sinnvoller wre?

----------


## essenistmeinleben

Frohes neues Jahr erstmal 
Denkt ihr es lohnt mit einem Abi von 2,6 und abgeschlossener Ausbildung zur zahnmedizinischen Fachangestellten am TMS teilzunehmen? Oder sollte ich es vergessen und direkt ins Ausland gehen? Liebe Gre!

----------


## davo

Schau dir einfach mal die Auswahlkriterien auf S. 11-13 an:

https://hochschulstart.de/fileadmin/...dh_ws20-21.pdf

In Greifswald werden, wie du dort siehst, 20% der AdH-Studienpltze zu 90% via TMS und Ausbildung vergeben, nur zu 10% via Abi. Und in Jena werden 10% der AdH-Studienpltze zu 95% via TMS und Ausbildung vergeben, nur zu 5% via Abi. Ich vermute also stark, dass du dort mit gutem TMS eine Chance httest. Msstest du dir mal im Detail ausrechnen.

Auerdem wren auch noch Berlin und Homburg lohnend, wenn du zustzlich zur Ausbildung noch einen Dienst machst.

Ich glaub also, dass Ausland nicht unbedingt zwingend ist. Trotzdem wrde auch eine Testteilnahme am MedAT-Z sicher nicht schaden. Noch dazu wo man den beliebig oft wiederholen kann, und es fr Zahnmedizin keine Quotenregelung mehr gibt.

----------


## ti_lu

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir ist die Bewerbung nun schon einige Jahre her, bei uns war das alles noch anders ;)
Meine Stuhlassistenz hat gerade ihre Ausbildung abgeschlossen (Abi 2,8 im Ausland erworben, Ausbilung in D gemacht). 
Den TMS hat sie gemacht, nach eigenen Angaben sei dieser aber schlecht ausgefallen. Die Chance auf einen Studienplatz in D sind damit wohl uerst schlecht, was wre euer Tipp?

----------


## melissaZWEITAUSEND

Kenn mich jetzt mit Zahnmedizin nicht so gut aus aber wenn sie schon eine Ausbildung hat kann man eine Fachweiterbildung machen und sich dann als beruflich Qualifizierte bewerben. 

In manchen Bundeslndern zbs. Bayern wird der Schnitt der Weiterbildung einfach als Abiturschnitt anerkannt.

----------

